# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  How to choose doll clothing for lifelike sex doll?

## qiouxdoll

In general, the purchase of doll clothing in actual size, although buying a small size, will still be large. If you want to buy the right size clothes for your doll, you need to know the size of each part of the doll. Because the *tpe sex doll* is a life-size doll, but due to customer needs and market demand, many dolls will be a little different. For example, a physical doll will generally be made into a thin, big breasted doll.

Use a soft ruler to measure the height and other size data of the upper body, and then purchase by size. 140cm+ sex dolls can buy adult costumes, 90cm-100cm dolls can buy children's wear, and dolls under 90cm are generally not available on the market, and can be purchased on a specific service center or doll manufacturer's website, but in general, Customized clothing is more expensive than other clothing. Of course, you can also try to design yourself

----------

